

TechCrunch CEO Reported Out After Clashing with HuffPost-ers - radicaldreamer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2011/11/17/techcrunch-ceo-reported-out-after-clashing-with-huffpost-ers/

======
Indyan
I am not surprised. In fact, I expected Harde to join MG and Carr sooner.
Heather Harde was always strictly in the Arrington club. She seemed share a
great rapport with him, and both respected and valued each other. TC is big
enough to survive through AOL's mismanagement, but in the long run Ariana is
going to bring it down.

------
bsenftner
TechCrunch should be gone within a year - or just ignored by everyone. People
are already leaving Huffpost for their yellow journalism.

